# John deere gt guide rope



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think I put this on here before, anyway I hung this rope off my patio because I almost hit it backing up one day.

X728 Guide Rope

Rob



You can see the snow we got yesterday about 2'' in N.E. Wisconsin.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I;ve got one of those in my garage with a big ole' eye bolt on the end of the rope. I pull in with the 990 and when the canopy hits the rope, I'm inches from hitting the back wall with the loader! It's sort of a "Wake up and watch what you're doing you idiot! " I've hit it a couple times but not enough to do severe damage. It only takes once or twice and then you're good for the rest of your life, but just in case.......


----------

